# My build of a drawer cabinet



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey guys,


I already have posted some images of my cabinet drawer build here.


Now I made it to get my video finished how I built it:








I would be very happy if you give some feedback 

Greetings
Daniel


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Outstanding work - and you have a very organized build procedure too.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Daniel nice job on the video. I like the clean lines of the little cabinet and the choice of wood.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great video ,thanks for posting 

I also went to YouTube and gave you a thumbs up and subscribed


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

MEBCWD said:


> Daniel nice job on the video. I like the clean lines of the little cabinet and the choice of wood.


Thanks Mike,

I forgot to mention what kind of wood I used for this cabinet....

The feet are out of spruce and the rest is made of pine. 
That choice happened by pure chance  DUe to lack of time I started this build in february of last year (2016) and finished it this year and inbetween my home depot did not offer the wood I used for the stands anymore so I had to buy pine as substitude.
But in the end I am pretty happy with this combination.

Greetings Daniel


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great video and nicely done project. I really enjoyed watching the progress and details of construction.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Beautiful piece of work!! I think the pine worked out really well.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Really enjoyed the video...nicely done...

Very nice cabinet...love your production technique


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great video for a excellent job! Congrats! Sid.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

A very nice job, Daniel. A good video as well.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Daniel.
Nice drawer cabinet. I really like it. You did it all with only *one* wireless drill


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks so much for your kind comments 0

I got a bit crazy with this project, because I got to check and measure so many times to stay on high accuracy.

I actually designed it to fit in my bathroom as storage for any bathroom stuff, but now I keep it in my living room :grin:


*I got a question for you guys and would be pretty happy if you could help me out:*

What is the right english term for this piece of furniture?
The best fit for me was 'drawer cabinet'. Is there any term which may fit better?


Thank you so much guys.

Daniel


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Daniel - I've heard it referred to as "a chest of drawers" or a "bureau".

From Wikipedia: A chest of drawers, also called (especially in North American English) a bureau, is a piece of furniture that has multiple parallel, horizontal drawers stacked one above another.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

In British English it would be a chest of drawers. Here a bureau would typically have a fold-down writing desk as well as drawers.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for making and providing this video. First thing I saw I would do differently is to use my dowel max instead of the mortise and tenons. There are videos on the web demonstrating advantages of dowel max. I especially like that you can install drawer slides without those jigs that can get expensive, especially if you buy those face clamps for them. Your cabinet build shows everything to help others build cabinets.


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks very much guys, I also heard of a chest of drawers but wasn't sure.


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

almost there said:


> Thanks for making and providing this video. First thing I saw I would do differently is to use my dowel max instead of the mortise and tenons. There are videos on the web demonstrating advantages of dowel max. I especially like that you can install drawer slides without those jigs that can get expensive, especially if you buy those face clamps for them. Your cabinet build shows everything to help others build cabinets.



Yes you are right, the mortise and tenons take a lot of time if you want to stay on precision. I just watched a video about the dowel max, we have similar jigs like from wolfcraft tools. It certainly would have been a timesaving alternative, I also might have had used pocket holes.
For joints where you have more room (not for small frame constructions) I prefer biscuit joins (maxbe also doubled) which are extremely quick to make if you have a biscuit jointer.


----------

